# Can I bill 93000 and 93015 together?



## kshell73 (Nov 23, 2010)

First let me say Im a general surgery coder!  I've just been tossed into a cardiology office and I have no idea. i am hoping I can lean on this forum a bit while I figure all this out!  Thanks!!


Kim CPC


----------



## heatheralayna (Nov 23, 2010)

It depends on the situation...

if the EKG was done and from that EKG it was decided to do a treadmill, then yes I would say you can bill them on the same date of service with a -59 on the EKG.

If the EKG was done during the treadmill, then no, it is inclusive and cannot be billed.

You want to make sure you know, -59 draws red flags and you want to be sure you have the proof.

HTH

Heather


----------

